# Dalco Athletic Adds New Dal-Chenille Plus Appliqu�



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*Dalco Athletic Adds New Dal-Chenille Plus Appliqué*

Create the chenille look without investing in a chenille machine. With new Dal-Chenille Plus offered by Dalco Athletic, you can order a ready-to-sew faux chenille emblem that is decorated with text and/or a mascot using Dal-Plus in standard or neon colors, metal flake, or Dal-Sparkle heat seal material. 

Choose from a variety of stock shapes or have your shape custom made. For the emblem’s decoration, Dalco offers a variety of the most popular mascots and fonts on a stock basis or you can submit custom artwork. 

Your Dal-Chenille Plus order comes with a free sew file so all you need to do is sew it on once it arrives. There are no setup or art fees. There is a minimum of five pieces per design. 

For more information, contact Dalco at (800) 288-3252; email at [email protected] or visit www.dalcoathletic.com.

Dalco Athletic offers a full line of official’s uniforms and accessories as well as die-cut, water-jet cut, and kiss-cut letters, numbers, shapes, and mascots in a range of materials for creating team and spirit wear. They also offer roll materials to cut your own.


----------

